# Roll Call: Ford owners!



## Fordfarm

OK - there are a lot of new faces around here - lets see what ya got! All Ford owners lets us know! Be it 9N, 8N 860, 941, 4000, or later Ford-NH! 

I've got an 8N that I wouldn't trade for the world! Not fancy, but a real workhorse. Trying to find an 861 to restore (or most any 801 Series).


----------



## John-in-Ga

I’m not a new face around here, but I'll try posting a picture of my Ford. I’m using a slightly different format for my picture just to show that, when it comes to posting pictures on this board, there is more than one way to “skin the cat”. 

My Ford is a 1969 3000 diesel. I bought it used about five years ago. It ain’t pretty and shinny, but it gets the job done. That is a Ford moldboard turning plow hanging on the back (3 14s). Yes, I “broke” land with it this year.

<img src=http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/9270/fordturningplowsmall7pa.jpg/>


----------



## Fordfarm

OOOOO! I want one of those plows! I've been looking for a 1 or 2 bottom plow for a couple years! NONE around that anyone will sell (and when I DO find one - it's outta my price range!). Not many around these parts. Looks good John!


----------



## johndeere

This is our 9600 planting corn a few weeks ago.

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g45/donbren/Spring2006.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


----------



## mrkool

*OK, here's mine!*

I just got this old Ford 3400? Industrial from a neighbor that
decide a farm, well, 5 acres and 2 horses, were to much work,
shucks, he just moved here (Mid-Tn) 8 years ago from Ill. where
he owned Crystal Manor, where he had quite a horse operation.

Anyway, he said it was a 3400 Ind and from what I can find out,
that's pretty close, maybe someone else here knows better than both of us, speaking of knowing, I'd like to get as much info on this tractor as anyone here can give, I'm working on it as much as
I can without spending to much, $ is tight right now, right now I need to know about the wiring, as the person that painted it didn't re-wire it, now nothing electrical works, so, if I had a wiring diagram, I could really get something done.

So, check it out, and give me some feedback.

Paul


----------



## John-in-Ga

Welcome to Tractor Forum, mrkool. Good to have you with us.

Your tractor is definitely an industrial version and I can’t see anything that would dispute it being a 3400. If you hadn’t already, go to this site and see if you can find a serial number and with it you can confirm a little more about your tractor.

Oaktree 

Deciphering the information on Oaktree is a little confusing first time or two you go through the process, but if you find the serial number post back with it and we’ll be able to tell you a little more about your tractor.

Once you confirm you model number, you can get a service manual from New Holland. Getting a operator’s and service Manuel is something strongly recommended. See your local New Holland dealer or call 1-800-635-4913.

The service manual will have a wiring diagram. I’m looking at mine now. There is a difference in wiring diagrams between tractors with “A” & “B” Prefixed Serial numbers and those with “C” Prefixed Serial numbers.


----------



## Fordfarm

Here is another good place to get your manuals! Looks like a great machine. Welcome to the board!

http://www.ssbtractor.com/


----------



## Unstyled 34 JD

*Re: OK, here's mine!*



> _Originally posted by mrkool _
> *I just got this old Ford 3400? Industrial from a neighbor that
> decide a farm, well, 5 acres and 2 horses, were to much work,
> shucks, he just moved here (Mid-Tn) 8 years ago from Ill. where
> he owned Crystal Manor, where he had quite a horse operation.
> 
> Anyway, he said it was a 3400 Ind and from what I can find out,
> that's pretty close, maybe someone else here knows better than both of us, speaking of knowing, I'd like to get as much info on this tractor as anyone here can give, I'm working on it as much as
> I can without spending to much, $ is tight right now, right now I need to know about the wiring, as the person that painted it didn't re-wire it, now nothing electrical works, so, if I had a wiring diagram, I could really get something done.
> 
> So, check it out, and give me some feedback.
> 
> Paul *


Hello Mrkoo!

Welcome to the forums...We are very pleased to have you join us here.

I have a Ford 2 N.... use it all the time and love "MY" tractor! 

You have been given some great links in your search for answers. I hope you find all you need to know ! 

Here is "MY" Ford 2N:
<img src=http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h197/DJ-pictures/Ford2NRestored.jpg>


Here is a picture of a Ford 8N ( with a 226 6 cylinder "Funk Conversion) which we just restored for a client:
<img src=http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h197/DJ-pictures/Ford8NCarls6cyclinder.jpg>

If we can help in your quest to find more information about your tractor... please be sure to let us know... We will do all we can to help out!:spinsmile 

Good Luck and Take Care. "DJ"


----------



## Jeff R

I have these.

1949 8N

1965 5000 M&W Turbo

1976 9600

1990 8530

1992 3930

These are all have been in the family since new.


----------



## Fordfarm

How about some photos?


----------



## Morgan

I just joined the group and actually just got my little jewel of a tractor. I grew up on a D-15 Allis Chambers but I could not pass on this 1952 8N Ford. I love the little tractor.


----------



## Morgan

> _Originally posted by Morgan _
> *I just joined the group and actually just got my little jewel of a tractor. I grew up on a D-15 Allis Chambers but I could not pass on this 1952 8N Ford. I love the little tractor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Here is the picture


----------



## Jeff R

Here's the 5000 and 3930
<a href="http://img130.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=96289_Ford5000_122_573lo.jpeg" target=_blank><img src="http://img130.imagevenue.com/loc573/th_96289_Ford5000_122_573lo.jpeg" border="0"></a>

<a href="http://img150.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=96408_Ford3930_122_341lo.jpeg" target=_blank><img src="http://img150.imagevenue.com/loc341/th_96408_Ford3930_122_341lo.jpeg" border="0"></a>


----------



## Fordfarm

> _Originally posted by Morgan _
> *Here is the picture *


NICE! I love my 8n! She works harder than anything else around here!


----------



## Fordfarm

Nice looling tractors, Jeff! That 3930 looks like it needs a new home *wink* wink*! 
Thanks for the photos, guys!


----------



## Jeff R

Here's my 9600 moving hay today and my 8530.

<a href="http://img34.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=51199_115880137_373294266_0_122_344lo.jpeg" target=_blank><img src="http://img34.imagevenue.com/loc344/th_51199_115880137_373294266_0_122_344lo.jpeg" border="0"></a>

<a href="http://img20.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=51259_115881517_373299187_0_122_517lo.jpeg" target=_blank><img src="http://img20.imagevenue.com/loc517/th_51259_115881517_373299187_0_122_517lo.jpeg" border="0"></a>


----------



## pgfaini

I've got a 1969 4000 All Purpose diesel. It's a British model, not just made there, but the type used there. The major differences I've noticed are: 
36" rims(13.9x36 tires) held by six 3/4" wheel lugs instead of eight 5/8" as on ours. 
The fenders go all the way down to the floorboards, and the headlights are in the grill, not mounted on the radiator shell. 
It uses chain and turnbuckle lower arm stabilizers, and It's also got a feature I haven't seen elswhere, a disk-type, transmission hand brake. A lot more convenient than bending down to engage the ratchet on the turning brakes. Had it about 23 yrs. Not pretty, but In pretty good shape, (except for the sun-faded blue paint.)

I'll see if I can post a few pictures.


----------



## steamnjn23

just got a 950. traded a motorcycle for it. i think i got the best end of that deal. worked with it for about 6 hours over the weekend. man that thing is tough.
now i need to find out just exactly what i have and its 'born on date.'


----------



## chrpmaster

> _Originally posted by steamnjn23 _
> *just got a 950. traded a motorcycle for it. i think i got the best end of that deal. worked with it for about 6 hours over the weekend. man that thing is tough.
> now i need to find out just exactly what i have and its 'born on date.' *


Don't forget to post some pictures!! We are a very visual crowd here. 

Sounds like a nice tractor Steamnjn23! 

Welcome to the Tractor Forum! Hope you come back often and join it on discussions or telling stories of how you are using your new tractor.

Andy


----------



## steamnjn23

my son spent the bulk of the time on it this weekend...now he tells me i need a front end loader for it. any idea where to find one in the south?


----------



## chrpmaster

Ebay and Craigslist are the normal places to shop for stuff like that. Also any of your local dealers may have one in their boneyard. 

Of course if your handy with a welder ( or want to be) you could always build one. I am looking at doing this though as usual my list is longer than my available time. It would be great project for you to work on with him.

Andy


----------



## steamnjn23

andy, i have looked at the website cadplans.com. they have a nice loader that may work. one thing that impressed me a bout those guys was that you could buy a kit with everything pre cut, and all you had to do was weld. its an idea that i may kick around somemore


----------



## TYMinColton

> _Originally posted by John-in-Ga _
> *I’m using a slightly different format for my picture just to show that, when it comes to posting pictures on this board, there is more than one way to “skin the cat”. *


Is there anyway to upload a picture without an attachment or a url link to a different site?

Anyway, I too am new to the sight. I've got a 1962 Ford 881D that was running several years ago, but is undergoing an engine overhaul. I'll try to get a pic attached to this post.

Here she "was" in 2002.


----------



## TYMinColton

Here's the 881D today :what101:

The TYM T273 behind her is the reason I can spend the time rebuilding her.


----------



## steamnjn23

sorry to reply so late but here is the picture


----------



## Furdog52

Just got my first tractor last week. My Grandfather had an 8N but I could not locate one locally. Instead I picked up a 641. Disced a food plot at our hunting property last week. Really enjoyed it. Got a lead on a drag box and a 5' Woods mower that I may pick up.


----------



## Ford-fan

Hi guys. I'm new around here. I live in good ole Alabama (Roll Tide). If you can't tell from my screen name, I'm Ford to the core. All of my vehicles are Ford. I have two Ford tractors ( a 3000 and a 1920). If Ford made boats, my boat would be a Ford.


----------



## Sweeper

*NEW TO FORUM*

I HAVE A 53 Ford NAA Franken-tractor.

Jub emblem but no serial # on the block. The serial # is on the starter bulge, but on the flat spot above where it's supposed to be and no NAA before the Number.

53 tractor with a 54 or later engine is the best guess.


----------



## Chuck in Idaho

I own a 49 8N, grey over blue. I have no pictures as I just bought it from family in Washington to use on our 28 acres in New Plymouth, Idaho. It comes with 2 brush hogs and 2 blades. I will be wanting a post hole auger I'm sure. Thanks for the forum, folks. My wife says I'm obsessed with it. Chuck


----------



## tbzep

1962 861

Found on craigslist this summer. It was about 10 miles from me. Previous owner had no idea if another previous owner painted it up as a 4000 or if it was done at the dealership when the 4000 series came out. 

Works great as it is, but it could use lots of cosmetic care.

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y283/tbzep/Ford 861/DSC_0004.jpg


----------



## va chunky boy

well im new here frist post , i cant say im a decated fordman. but i just bought a old ford backhoe off ebay last year . ive started to restore it ran into so problems , mostly money , i like her she has some heart , best i can tell she is a 62 2000 indrustial , with power steering i need a swing cylinder for the hoe if anyones got one laying around , guy that hauled it in bent the left one so bad its not repairable , i was at work and wasnt there to see it , my bad , but i have restored 12 old fords 2n.9n.8ns and one 800 diesel , naa , and a case or two , i love tractors allways have . allways will . its a sickness i think, i allso have 7 garden tractors two f well i reckon that about it for now ,


----------



## jke195510

here's my extremely sexy tractor,waiting for a little warmer weather to get a bath.Just put a new manifold on ,and axle seals and brakes etc., wiring harness, hoses and t-stat,blew out the carb with compressed air and reassembled it with the old gasket and painted it red.When I was done putting the jets back in (one turn out-like the book says), it started on the first try! These truly are amazing machines


----------



## lalongcarabine

I have a 8N. Not much to look at, but she gets the job done.

LLC aka Ron


----------



## Cam-Canada

*Ford 1320*

I have a Ford 1320 with rototiller, 3pt snowblower, 3pt mower, FEL plus some other stuff I kludged together (tree planter). Still don't have a lot of hours on it even though it is probably 10 or 15 years old at this point. But no problems that haven't been caused by the operator.

Cam


----------



## whitejoe

this is our 48 just about complete.


----------



## Fordfarm

I also bought a 1972 Ford 4000 a couple years ago. Nice machine to have around.


----------



## axemurderer

Hello All,

Ok, I am a total noob to this whole tractor thing. I have a 1948 8N and also a 49 8N.
I do not have a farm, i just love these things and would like to put them to use around my small property. I have 4 .3 acres of land, but only about 1.75 acres are fairly clean. The back of the property is a bit of down trees and a bit of water, not wetlands but very wet and some areas of little swamps and dips, not sure if it is just from the way water is draining but anyhoo. I would like to get some attachments for them, like a rake, rear blade and or snow plow. So without further delay, here are some photos of my tractors.


----------



## nimrodtoo

I have a '51 8n with a back blade and a Dearborn 2 bottom plow. It's pretty rough, but got it pretty cheap too. 
Been having some starting issues so rewired it this morning... need to check the battery out tomorrow (it's still 6V) since I got nowhere with the wiring. I'll get some pics up soon. 
Nim


----------



## mowrey1999

*Ford owner*

Well Just thought I would show my older restoration that I did about 10 years ago, its a 51 ford 8n and shes still running like a new one, I use it for all kinds of jobs and I Finish mow around 8 acres with it and it has the woods heritage RD72 finish mower on it in the picture which it pulls effortlessly , I also mow a couple pastures with it every year with another mower , Its a great utility tractor and I am looking to rebuild another since they are pretty easy and parts are fairly reasonable. Well just wanted to add mine and say the forum is great as well as the members.


----------



## axemurderer

Another shot of my 48 8N


----------



## axemurderer

*How to upload image?*



mowrey1999 said:


> Well Just thought I would show my older restoration that I did about 10 years ago, its a 51 ford 8n and shes still running like a new one, I use it for all kinds of jobs and I Finish mow around 8 acres with it and it has the woods heritage RD72 finish mower on it in the picture which it pulls effortlessly , I also mow a couple pastures with it every year with another mower , Its a great utility tractor and I am looking to rebuild another since they are pretty easy and parts are fairly reasonable. Well just wanted to add mine and say the forum is great as well as the members.


Hello Mowrey,

How did you insert the image to your post? Does it have to come from a URL, or can it be a local file?


----------



## mowrey1999

*roll call*

nlesslove-I sent you a pm let me know if it helps or if you have a question just let me know i will get back with you ,


----------



## castironnuts

this is my 2n working work in process


----------



## axemurderer

Yes, thanks alot


----------



## dawzie

here is my '50


----------



## stefonics

I love my 2n. Looks it's age...runs great. Starts every time.


----------



## steamnjn23

my 951. runs great


----------



## jswaff

Here is my 2000.


----------



## shane7618

*1955 850 restoration project*

This tractor was my fathers and he passed away 3 yrs ago and i used it around my home some and then i decided to restore it in his memory. I will try to post some pics of the restoration as i go . By the way this is a great site and i wish there were more projects to see so i would know how I am doing with my restoration . Never done a resto before so any info will be great . THANKS !!! in advance.


----------



## shane7618

I have 1955 850 that i am restoreing will try to post some pics it was my dads and he passed so i am doing the restoration in his memory


----------



## JerryForrester

Here's my 1972 3400 3 cyl diesel W/FrontEnd loader. I've had him for about 6 years and have moved a lot of dirt around the homestead with 'im.
He's getting a new clutch and paint job this week.


----------



## Stu

We run a small ranch and are all Ford. 

8N -the day to day work horse... Mowing and arena dragging almost daily
851- with loader...moving bedding and manure regularly
861- Live PTO, remote hydraulics and a bulldozer blade makes bush hogging and trail repairs a breeze
1920 -diesel powered with 4WD, loader and backhoe "The new toy"


----------



## marknash

My 860 in the hills of southwestern Wisconsin. Along with 20 acres and a yurt. Life is good.

Only had the tractor for a month and have a lot yet to learn.


----------



## parttimer

Great tractors guys! Im new to the area,we got a 1959 601 workmaster,not pretty but you can't beat an ole ford for a workhorse! when i can keep it up an running it really does the work around here!


----------



## JerryForrester

steamnjn23 said:


> my 951. runs great



WOW! steamnjn23, that's a big tractor. It took me two computor screens to see all of it. ;-)


----------



## Farm1990

hi we have all blue tractor at home, a fordson super major 5000, a ford 5000, 3600, 6600, 6710, 7700 4 wd, 8630, new holland tn55 and ts 100 bought new and we just bought a ford 4000 pre force and its a gas version. I would like to turbocharged and maybe intercooled it but don t know what turbocharger take and how to make it, if someone has experience on it i would like help thank you and i will post picture soon


----------



## Farm1990

hi we have all blue tractor at home, a fordson super major 5000, a ford 5000, 3600, 6600, 6710, 7700 4 wd, 8630, new holland tn55 and ts 100 bought new and we just bought a ford 4000 pre force and its a gas version. I would like to turbocharged and maybe intercooled it but don t know what turbocharger take and how to make it, if someone has experience on it i would like help thank you and i will post picture soonns


----------



## 6thGeneration

Hi Ford Fellas, this wil be a humdinger of a first post, I promise.... ( if the format is phpBB). I post all my pics to farmphoto, I am Dom 4179 over there. Some will be doubles, odd sizes as mood or different cameras were available. Made some changes to one this spring, but there are ONLY 4 Fords on the farm, unless you include the back how or NH skid loader. '71 8000, '74 8600, '77 9700, and '82 TW30.


















































































Couple rear end shots, something is about to change. Could not narrow up 9700 to become plant and spray tractor with big tires, so swapped tires and rims off 8600 to the 9700 and then hand-plied junk tires off spare rims and fair tires onto them to mount on 8600.... long story and more pictures depicting the reasoning.

















































































Side fuel tank was in the way....





































Okay, this was getting to be some work. 9700 at frame rails is 2.25" wider than the 8600 was.










Front weights not needed with twin 300 gallon saddle tanks










Made a mess changing things around, for sure.










Moving along..... Bought this in December, has not seen much use on our small family farm...










From date of delivery this past January....





































Looking to get some decent working pictures from the fall 2011 with the camera instead of the ipod in the next few weeks, as the harvest just got a teaser touch last night.


----------



## 6thGeneration

Aww... first post was gonna be a real humdinger. Then I put it and about 20 pics in the quick reply. And poof! it was all gone. Oh well, '71 8000, open station, 18.4-38s/10.00-16. '74 8600, cab, 18.4-38/11.00-16. '77 9700, Cab air heat radio, 18.4R38 now, was 20.8, 11.00-16, turned up a bit. '82 TW30CAH, 20.8-38 duals, 18.4-16.1. All 4 have dual power, dual hydraulics. Pictures to come.


----------



## 6thGeneration

test reply


----------



## 6thGeneration

And for some odd reason I have to wait???? For a moderator to approve the pics of good blue paint. Oh well


----------



## 6thGeneration




----------



## 6thGeneration




----------



## 6thGeneration




----------



## 6thGeneration




----------



## 6thGeneration




----------



## 6thGeneration

Spent a weekend swapping tires around, narrowing up the 97 to run in 30 inch rows, which meant no more 20.8R38's.... had to drop down to 18.4 .... Took them off the 8600 and put worn tires on that. Here are fitting the homemade saddle tank rig to the 9700.


----------



## 6thGeneration




----------



## mutley

*Ford 3000*

Ford 3000 1974 
90% restored, was bought by a local farmer, was a little rough when I bought it.
Two years working on soon be complete


----------



## TINBENDER7

I have 2 Ford show tractors a 55 Ford 600 and 70 Ford 100 garden tractor. We are all retired the tractors and me and just go to some tractor shows here in Fla. I have other garden tractors,but this is a Ford post.


----------



## DanielWilson

wow, that 600 is a beauty!


----------



## TINBENDER7

*Ford 600*

Thanks for the compliment. they are the Florida Flywheelers on display for the show that starts 1/18 and goes till 1/21.


----------



## ohbuckhunter

Here is my 4500. Not much to look at but does what i need it to right now.


----------



## alan66

Gday guys
i'm new to the site and new to the farm too. are'll try and upload a picture of my Ford 5000. the old girl looks a little tired but runs great
Regards
Al


----------



## Farmer_John

hi!, I'm new here but I just wanted to post a couple pic.'s of my old blue badarse ford, all I know is it's a ford 4000,with a 3 cyl diesel that me and my dad and bro rebuilt,it has the S.O.S. trans, what else can you guys tell me about it?


----------



## sixbales

A good source of basic information about your Ford 4000 can be found at www.tractordata.com There are two versions of the Ford 4000 tractor. The four-cylinder (1962-1965) Ford 4000 series tractors were nearly identical to the older 801 and 901 series tractors. Your tractor, the three-cylinder Ford 4000 series tractors (1965-1975), were entirely different from the old 801-based 4000 tractor.

If you want to learn more about your 4000's manufacturing data ( production codes, serial & model numbers) go to www.springfieldbiz.com


----------



## Farmer_John

thanks you for the info!, I'll have to check it out!


----------



## texasgreenacres

*Very vivid colors. Great Pic*



6thGeneration said:


>


Awesomely vivid colors. Great Pic.


----------



## mutley

*74. Ford 3000.*

I have completed the resto of my 1974 Ford 3000. Washed and waxed. Tractor was originly purchased by a near by farm. I bought it at a aution. Most parts are original with exception of tires and a few fastners ,rubber bumper under the hood.


----------



## kcprecision

This is my 1973 4000. I don't farm but use the tractor for dragging the road and other jobs such as that. Since this picture was taken I have install a ford loader that gets a lot of use when I need to lift objects that are too heavy for my back. I found a couple more pictures. I built the back blade that is on the tractor from a old junked stump grinder.


----------

